# gone fishing



## digerman (17 Dec 2017)

the two that did not get away you should have seen the one that did it was huge :lol:


----------



## linkshouse (18 Dec 2017)

I like them a lot.

I really like the first, I think the inclusion of the pebbles is a nice touch, it is this sort of creativity that sets a piece apart.

I'll beat Brian to say that I think us Brits are really showing our American cousins how it should be done now.

Phill


----------



## donwatson (18 Dec 2017)

2 excellent pieces. Good comment from Phill.

Don W


----------



## Claymore (18 Dec 2017)

........


----------



## AES (18 Dec 2017)

Yup, +1 re the comments above. I think I've said it before, but I find quite a lot of the US designs as published in the Scroll Sawing mags somewhat "heavy" looking, whereas, when you look at a lot of the stuff on here (NOT anything of mine BTW!) it looks so much more, I dunno, "elegant" and "understated". Nice work above, thanks for posting, and a lot of other nice work here by the usual suspects (you know who you are).  

AES


----------



## linkshouse (19 Dec 2017)

Claymore":3w0xrlow said:


> Have to agree with the other guys on here more lovely work and the pebbles are a nice touch.........they would make lovely fishing trophies....see if your local fishing clubs are interested in some........use these beauties as bait and you will soon get a bite (Sorry...just me trying to be witty but as Ruth keeps telling me I am not even a Halfwit lol)
> 
> Cheers and keep up the great work
> Brian



Aaw Brian, don't talk yourself down.... You're definitely a halfwit :wink: :roll:  - ducks and runs for cover.

Seriously though, good advice about the fishing clubs, I'm sure they'd love these. 

Regards

Phill


----------



## Lons (19 Dec 2017)

Love them both but top one is best.

Here's a couple that didn't get away :wink: 5lb tiger trout and 9lb rainbow


----------



## Garno (19 Dec 2017)

Lons":2nytgdc6 said:


> Here's a couple that didn't get away :wink: 5lb tiger trout and 9lb rainbow



Wow they almost look real. What wood did you use? :shock:


----------



## Lons (19 Dec 2017)

Garno":1y6s5cc3 said:


> Lons":1y6s5cc3 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a couple that didn't get away :wink: 5lb tiger trout and 9lb rainbow
> ...



:lol: :lol: The kind you keep in the freezer.


----------



## AES (19 Dec 2017)

Yeah, one could almost say "dead real"  

Sorry, hat, coat ..... bye bye.

AES


----------



## Lons (19 Dec 2017)

The tiger trout lives to fight another day, rainbows are for eating.


----------



## digerman (19 Dec 2017)

thanks for all the praise will need to order a bigger bonnet soon i agree about the yanks some of there stuff looks like it was made in a primary school need to think about selling some stuff the house is just about full


----------



## Lons (19 Dec 2017)

digerman":164bzw4u said:


> thanks for all the praise will need to order a bigger bonnet soon i agree about the yanks some of there stuff looks like it was made in a primary school need to think about selling some stuff the house is just about full



From what I've seen you shouldn't have too many problems finding buyers. =D>


----------



## linkshouse (20 Dec 2017)

digerman":1ex8napm said:


> thanks for all the praise will need to order a bigger bonnet soon i agree about the yanks some of there stuff looks like it was made in a primary school need to think about selling some stuff the house is just about full



Referring back to Brian's comment. I reckon either of these would make far better trophies than some generic old tin cup.

Phill


----------

